# Muzzleloaders



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I am wanting to get a new Muzzleloader and wanted to get everyones thoughts on them . I have a CVA right now but after 1 or 2 shots its really hard to load and its a pain to clean. Whats a good one to get thats easy to clean and load after a few shot and DOESNT cost an Arm , Leg and first born child


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Ahhhh,
You did not use Bore Butter to season the barrel with.
Go get a tube of it for about $6.00.
Get the loader out and take it apart and give it a hot bath.
Dry it up real good.
Put it back together and do not place the nipple in.
Open the tube and squeeze a bunch of Bore Butter in the end of the barrel.
Now swab that butter all up and down the barrel. Use plenty of butter.
Set it in the corner for at least 24 hours, longer if you can leave it set.
Add more butter if it can take it. The longer you can leave butter in it the better it will be.
Now its time to remove the butter.
Use a lot of swabs. Swab it clean of the butter and blow the access out of the Nipple threads.
Swab out as much as you can.
Throw your petrolem base cleaners and lubes away.(Including oils) Gun oil only the outside of your barrel, never inside it after seasoning it with the butter.
You will not need a bullet lube.
Go out and start shooting and let us know how many shots you got in before you had to take a hammer to the bullet to seat it.
Your going to love this stuff.
I use it exclusely.
I never struggle to load my Smoke Poles any longer.I can shoot all day and never lube the bullet or barrel.
When you done shooting for the day, swab it out with the bore butter and put it away untill next time out to the range.
Just a light coating to put it away with.
Next time out swab it dry, pop a primer and load`er up.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hot Bath????????? And what do I take apart???


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am guessing that he is referring to using hot water, that is what I used to clean mine. Just make sure you dry it completley brfore putting it back together. Also a warm barrel form the bath makes the bore butter melt right in. I agree bore butter is great stuff!!!

As far as taking it apart. I have a cheaper Traditions muzzleloader. I can take the barrel apart from the stock. After that I tear down the barrel. Remove the trigger, the nipple, and breech plug and the other various components in the chamber. Just watch how it comes apart and you will have no problem putting it back together. I recommend using some sort of muzzleloading anti-seize lube when reassembling the breech plug and nipple.....just don't over do it.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

the anti-seize flippen mentioned works great for nipple and breech, I use Gorilla grease, works great. bore butter is the way to go, I've used both for years on my smoke pole. 
Good Shooting
Bassy


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Remove the barrel from the stock. If you shooting an in-line, you should be able to remove the barrel with a couple of lock pins in the stock.
Give it a hot soapy bath in the bath tub.
Dry it up good.
Use the butter, smear it in the barrel real good and heavy.
I use this butter in my 45, 50 and 58 cal side lock loaders.
You dont need a new rifle if the only problem is loading it after a few shots.
Get a new rifle if you want one. Nothing wrong with a new firearm at all.
I shoot Pyrodex, and Black Powder with no problems with loading at all.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

An inexpensive, but very accurate muzzleloader is a Rossi. It looks like a singleshot shotgun and shoots a 209 primer and pirodex pellets along w/ sabots. The gun comes come ready to mount a scope, but you should use see-thru mounts to raise the scope to allow access to the hammer. I believe they are made in Brazil. These little guns are very simple in design, to clean you simply remove the breech plug and swab the barrel, clean and replace the plug and you're ready to go. I purchased the ss model for $169 a couple of years ago' blued were a little cheaper. And yes, use bore butter to season the barrel.

The only problem I've had is the gun seems to get hard to cock the the hammer after 10 shots or so, because of powder fouling (I'm guessing) below the hammer assy. If it start to get a little stiff, I simple spray it out with whatever lube or powder solvent I have on hand. It's never been an issue while hunting and I know of four other guys with the same gun. When I first discovered the problem, a guy at the range next to me had an Encore and told what was happening, his gun did the same thing. Might be a common problem with this type of muzzleloader. 

This gun is also sold as a matched pair having an additional barrel, 20 ga., 22 LR, 243 ect. I'm really not sure of all the combos available, I actually think they have 3 barrel combos availeable now. Extra barrels can be ordered if you want to at a later date.

I think Dick's used to sell them, but I bought mine from a small sporting goods store in SW Ohio (Afields). What ever you do, use that bore butter.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Diffenitly use bore butter. I'll never use anything else. A good way to assure you dry the barrell is to use rubbing alcohol to swab it after you wash it good. Then after it drys give it a good butter bath.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Riverwader: I would wait on a new muzzie until January or so. (after the gun seasons are complete). When all the muzzleloading merchandise goes on sale at Walmart, I'd nab a T/C Omega Z-5. I see the blister pack setups (gun, some bullets, and cleaning accessories) all the time. At $300 a pop they're not gonna sell them all.  BTW, you have a pm...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This is directly from the TC website!!!

Note about Sabots
T/C's All Natural Lube 1000 Plus Bore Butter was designed as a lube to be used with traditional patched roundballs (lube the patches) and all lead conical bullets like our Maxi-Ball and Maxi-Hunters.

If you are shooting sabots, DO NOT LUBE YOUR SABOTS. Sabots are designed to be shot right out of the package____DRY. In fact, you should remove any trace of Natural Lube, or any lube for that matter, from the barrel before shooting sabots. The less lube you have in the barrel when shooting sabots, the better, to achieve optimum accuracy.

When your hunting or shooting is done, and your rifle cleaned after shooting, re-lube your barrel with T/C's All Natural Lube Bore Butter prior to storage. Wipe down the outside as well. It's an excellent rust preventative.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I have a CVA also. I use the bore butter and am very pleased with it. It seasons the barrel (like oil in a cast iron skillet). At the range, I take some CVA sabot shooters solvent. I put some on a patch and run it down the barrel, then swab dry, and run down a patch with light butter.. It cleanes it easily (even the crud ring) and will load again. I usually have to do this about every 4 or 5 shots.
The barrels seem to run a few thousands different in bore size ( all brands). If Shockwaves go down to hard, try the powerbelts. If powerbelts go to easy try shockwaves (or other brands). If you can shoot all day without resistance, I would try a different (bigger by a few thousands) sabot also.
All muzzeloaders seem to be able to shoot 1/2" groups at 100 yards once you find the right bullet and charge for your gun. More charge ussualy results in a little less accuracy. Hope this helps.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

A good cleaning solution you can make at home that will clean any muzzle loader and will not react with the powder is one part Murphy's oil soap, one part hydrogen peroxide, and one part rubbing alcohol....if its really cold outside use a bit more alcohol to keep it from jelling up
This stuff works good with black powder and pyrodex
just remember never to use a solvent based cleaner


----------

